# Not ready for my Y delivery next week.



## Brianleehall (10 mo ago)

My Y is scheduled for delivery next week and we are not ready. Does someone want my spot and the car is 15K less than you can get online.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

If you're serious, shouldn't you describe what you ordered and where we're supposed to go?


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

I don't believe that you can transfer your reservation.


----------



## GlenB (Mar 19, 2020)

Brianleehall said:


> My Y is scheduled for delivery next week and we are not ready. Does someone want my spot and the car is 15K less than you can get online.


I would like to know when you ordered it? I ordered last Septmeber, and now they are telling me August to September 2022...
GlenB


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

TomT said:


> I don't believe that you can transfer your reservation.


You cannot but you can change the title before delivery and have that person pick it up and pay for it


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I got an email from Tesla today. I have to log into my account and select "I am ready" by mid April or my order will be cancelled.

If I don't do that or put it on hold again, my order will be cancelled and I'll lose my deposit.

Pretty much what I expected, but I figured more into would be released this week about Austin, and when I know they're delivering PY's from Austin, I'll click away.


----------

